# My New Car



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

My new car has just arrived, as some of you will remember me on the forum when I had A TT or two TTs over a period of 7 years and I was a regular poster on here and a Member of the TTOC,so I thought I would post a couple of pics

rgds trevor


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks nice, which engine did you go for? Did Marshall at Grantham do you a good deal? I might replace our A4 Avant with a V50 early next year.

p.s. The grey building with red trim in the background of the second photo is my factory!


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

HI Ag, Yea my TT went to Marshalls several weeks ago, they seem ok as dealers go ,its a 5D se sport r-design 180bhp 2.4 diesel so should have plenty of poke,may get it re-maped to 220bhp, its got so much extras in it and I do not like the New TT so hence this volvo c30 ,plus its so much cheaper to run lower co2 emissions cheaper insurance more mpg

cheers mate


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice - I quite like those, especially in white


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wierd looking things but it warms my cockles (whatever they are) to see manufacturers actually doing something unusual and interesting. Too many boring boxes out there. Well done Volvo and good choice.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

<hovering hand> I'd like more pics please  ....as I haven't seen one in the flesh to be fair.

What's the figures like, ie. performance, mpg's etc. ?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> <hovering hand> I'd like more pics please  ....as I haven't seen one in the flesh to be fair.
> 
> What's the figures like, ie. performance, mpg's etc. ?


Have a look on the Volvo web site lots of info there,but the one I have is a diesel 2.4 180bhp se r-design sport ,so many goodies inside to many to mention, lower co2 rate of ved cheaper insurance more mpg ,its got to be the way to go although I loved both of my TTs brilliant car but not over keen on the new one or the price ,anyway have a look on the Volvo site may even convert you to a C30 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I do like that but I like them more with the kit left black


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Hi Yellow , about 3 months since ive seen any of your posts,been on the c30 forum ,I do like this new web site its brilliant,would have come to the TT show on sunday had i had my c30 but i won't get it till next thursday, yea the c30 does look nice with the black body kit but its a no option on the Inscription silver, Ok Yellow hope you win the cleanest and best TT on Sunday as you usually do :lol: 
rgds trevor


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

it's a good effort by volvo

the rear doesn't appeal to me though
but the front and everything else seems class


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

I quite like the rear, bit of a twist on the old volvo hatchback from the 80s. Can't remember what it was called now, but used to love it as a kid.

The wheels look great as well, remind of the Monza II's on my GTI. Although if they're diamond cut/polished like the monza's you'll have to make sure you keep them well protected!!!!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

trevor said:


> HI Ag, Yea my TT went to Marshalls several weeks ago, they seem ok as dealers go ,its a 5D se sport r-design 180bhp 2.4 diesel so should have plenty of poke,may get it re-maped to 220bhp, its got so much extras in it and I do not like the New TT so hence this volvo c30 ,plus its so much cheaper to run lower co2 emissions cheaper insurance more mpg
> 
> cheers mate


Here is one choice: http://en.bsr.se/products/t1113/

It's a swedish company with very good connections to Volvo - so this should be a quality product for a Volvo :wink:

428 Nm and 220 bhp is not bad


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Far better than a Focus.

I had a V50 for a few weeks last year and liked it.

C30 is a grower. the 5 pot turbo would be nice - I asume it shares chassis with Focus ST.

Different.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i've been trying to convince people of the merits of modern volvos for a couple of years now ... the s40 and v50 are seriously good looking cars, and good on 'em for taking a chance with the c30.

i'm not entirely sure if it'd be for me, but it's definitely got 'something', and it is nice to see a manufacturer having the balls to make something different, something special, for a change.

v. nice.


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> i've been trying to convince people of the merits of modern volvos for a couple of years now ... the s40 and v50 are seriously good looking cars, and good on 'em for taking a chance with the c30.


I completely agree. I was looking at V50s on the web the other day and was given dogs abuse by my colleagues when they saw me. I think it looks really smart, especially with the sports styling part added.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

ben - will meet you in the cardigan aisle in markies on saturday, then we can go for some hot milk! :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Always liked Volvos and they are (or atleast the old ones are) pretty indestrucatble. Got an old slab sided 850 2.5 (5cyl) petrol in the family which has done 185kmiles and hasn't missed a beat in years.

C30, S40, V50 and C70 all share Focus floorpan/corners so all drive fairly well. The Focus ST has the original T5 engine from the old 850 T5 which is why it's got such a nice sound. My parents have got a V70 D5 Sport and that's nice too. Whoever designs the Volvo interiors really knows how families use their cars (e.g passenger seat folds forward to get really long things in, fold the rear seats down and theres a handy clip for a strap just where you need it). Brilliant.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

_12/DSCF0110-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice - I like those!


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

I am very impressed at the mo with this car, good quality finish drives very well, and I must say as good as my last two TTs


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks fantastic !!  
Shame about the fuel it use's :twisted: 
we all know diesel is the fuel of the devil :lol:


----------

